# Got job offer from a company located in Berlin....Confused which visa to apply..



## rameshlog (Jun 14, 2014)

Hi All,

I am from india. I got job offer from a berlin company. I need to move to berlin soon. can any one please suggest me which visa should i apply and how long it takes and what are the required documents. 
Note : Offer is for permanent position.

I need something like long work visa.

Please please help me out.

Thanks
Ramesh


----------



## abhijitroy (Apr 2, 2013)

rameshlog said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am from india. I got job offer from a berlin company. I need to move to berlin soon. can any one please suggest me which visa should i apply and how long it takes and what are the required documents.
> Note : Offer is for permanent position.
> ...


Hi Ramesh,

You need to apply for an employment visa. refer the below checklist link:

http://www.india.diplo.de/contentblob/3137364/Daten/3961398/employment.pdf

Abhijit


----------



## rameshlog (Jun 14, 2014)

abhijitroy said:


> Hi Ramesh,
> 
> You need to apply for an employment visa. refer the below checklist link:
> 
> ...


Hi Abhijith,

Thanks for your reply....
1) How much time it takes for processing...

2)and is there like do we need to show proof of bank balance something like that.

3) And i have a doubt like do i need to get any accomodation proof to embassy while applying to visa.

4) And it was mentioned in the contract saying i need to be onboard by Aug-01. What if my visa process get delayed.

Thanks
Ramesh


----------



## logbabu (Feb 17, 2014)

rameshlog said:


> Hi Abhijith,
> 
> Thanks for your reply....
> 1) How much time it takes for processing...
> ...



Hello Ramesh,

1)It takes approximately 4-5 weeks for you to get to know about the status of the visa approval and 1 more week for stamping the visa on the passport. This timeline is with respect to the data on which you file the application in the consulate

2) For employment visa, you don't need to show proof of bank balance or anything.

3) Accomodation proof is not required. But, in the application form question 15, you should mention the place where you're going to stay. You can give your friends place or company's address also. This is to just to ensure that your application document goes to the corresponding Aliens Authority office called as Auslanderbehorde (ABH)

4) If your visa processing is delayed, inform your employer and tell them that you didnt hear anything about the visa approval yet. Give them the standard time lines that is provided by the visa officer i.e., 6-8 weeks. You should not delay the application processing anymore and file it as soon as possible.

Hope this helps

Babu Kilari


----------



## aruno (Jun 9, 2013)

Dear Ramesh,

I am arun from hyderabad. I also ave job offer from berlin. I applied for employment visa last week . as babu has rightly mentioned just go ahead with link
provided.

important things are.
1. DD
2. 3 photos
3. Contract letter
4. Covering letter/application letter
5. Travel insurence (at the time of stamping)
6. JD, Letter from employer, another document (employer sends these)
7. CV

later educational and least are employment history documents

I sent you a private message get back to me i wanna discuss few things as we are going to same place.

BTW which company?

~Arun





logbabu said:


> Hello Ramesh,
> 
> 1)It takes approximately 4-5 weeks for you to get to know about the status of the visa approval and 1 more week for stamping the visa on the passport. This timeline is with respect to the data on which you file the application in the consulate
> 
> ...


----------



## aruno (Jun 9, 2013)

Dear Ramesh,

Also about the processing time lines, those are maximum delay period. you can get visa 
even in 4 days if you are so lucky 

2 of my friends went to berlin last week and their visa got approved with in 2 weeks for 1 guy and 4 days for other guy.

soo just apply for visa as early as possible. and wait for 2-3 weeks if its still getting delayed
convey that to your employer.

All the best. and Congratulations...

~Arun


----------



## rameshlog (Jun 14, 2014)

aruno said:


> Dear Ramesh,
> 
> Also about the processing time lines, those are maximum delay period. you can get visa
> even in 4 days if you are so lucky
> ...



Hi Arun, 

I have not got any message from you. I sent you one private mesage. I given my number. Please do call me.

Thanks
Ramesh


----------



## despaired (Dec 22, 2013)

If you are not able to understand what is written on their official website, or understand what the comments above already conveyed to you, it seems very unlikely that you will keep that position for long. I don't try to be harsh, but i think their website is pretty much hands on. . and you obviously should ask your employer to help you in that regard as well.


----------



## gk2925 (Aug 22, 2013)

Hi @ Ramesh , @ Arun 

It would be a great help , if you can give the tips to job seekers regarding getting call / interviews for job
Again if you people tell us about your exp and skill set , this will also help 
I am trying hard but not getting any interview call ..


----------



## fbp (Aug 7, 2014)

*Pls share interview experience*

Hello All,

Could you please share your visa interview exp at embassy? Is it very normal or just document submission process?

Thanks.


----------

